# Bypass password



## Dustyroses (May 29, 2005)

I would like to know a tech question....I know very little about computers :4-dontkno but I heard it's possible for someone to bypass my password protected computer, see what they need to see & be able to get passwords for my email & IM accounts & then get back out without my knowing anyone was in it & without disturbing or changing my password. So basically, the next time I got into it, I would log in my password as usual. Is that possible? A friend of mine said they heard it on some radio broadcast but didn't catch all the details. 
Thanks for you help!


----------



## Dragon31 (May 7, 2005)

The simple answer is yes. Explanation? This is very possible; trojans can do this, along with other exploit programs that people can use against you. Get a good firewall (I highly recommend ZoneAlarm) and an anti-virus program (like Norton or Macafee). These two things will help in securing your computer. Another thing you should do is educate your self about security (like learn what to do if someone hacks you, how to prevent viruses and trojans from getting into your system. Things like that). You shouldn't really worry about this _too_ much, as long as you keep your AV and firewall up to date.

http://www.ccip.govt.nz/security-tips/security-tips.htm
Definitly visit that website, it will teach you the basics of how to secure your computer from hackers. Doing this will also help in keeping your e-mail account safe.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You did not tell us your version of Windows. It is much easier to bypass passwords in Windows 95,98 and ME. It can be done in 2000 and XP, but is much harder if you have good passwords and no one has physical access to your machine.


----------

